# Problème synchronisation photos iPhone 6 vers iCloud



## LaurentR (18 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un iPhone 6 sur lequel j'ai activé les options Photos, Phototèque iCloud (bêta) et Transférer vers mon Flux de photos (en fait, j'ai activé toutes les options disponibles). Je télécharge et garde les originaux sur mon iPhone. J'ai également activé l'option Photos avec le téléchargement automatique des nouvelles photos sur mon Mac Pro / Yosemite /Aperture. Malgré ça, depuis quelques jours, aucune photo n'est envoyé vers iCloud. Je vois le nombre de photos à transférer augmenter, un message me proposant de me connecter en wifi pour que le transfert se fasse, mais rien de plus. Hors je suis régulièrement connecté au réseau wifi de mon domicile. Une idée ? Mon iPhone tourne sous IOS 8.1.2.

Merci


----------



## adixya (18 Janvier 2015)

Ces photos supplémentaires qui sont en attente de chargement, ce sont des photos que tu as prises et qui sont sur la pellicule ?
As tu redémarré ton iPhone ? Et sinon peux tu par ailleurs naviguer sur internet sur ton iPhone alors que icloud bloque ?
Quelle est la situation au niveau de l'espace disponible ?

Sinon j'ai eu des soucis avec ça c'est quand j'ai uploadé des milliers de photos via icloud.com, que j'ai supprimé ces photos avant que le transfert de termine et que j'ai remis des milliers de photos a uploader.

Icloud a tendance à vouloir faire toutes les opérations qu'on lui communique dans l'ordre, même si on en a annulées avant qu'elles ne se fassent. Et en fonction de l'ampleur des opérations le système peut éventuellement bloquer. Souvent j'ai du laisser faire toute une nuit avant que la situation ne se résolve. 
Il faut y aller petit a petit.

Sinon, a l'extrême si c'est toujours bloqué après plusieurs jours, tu peux désactiver la photothèque complètement, effacer toutes les photos de l'iPhone (ça va plus vite en faisant une synchro itunes et en annulant cette dernière qu'en supprimant les photos une par une sinon en a beaucoup) et en réactivant la photothèque.

Sur le site icloud, quel est le nombre de photos par rapport à l'iPhone ?


----------



## LaurentR (18 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai que 154 photos à synchroniser. La dernière photo à avoir été synchronisée sur iCloud date du 29 décembre d'après ce que je vois en me connectant sur le web. J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois mon iPhone depuis sans que ça change quoique ce soit. Il reste 2,5 Go sur mon iPhone et 3,4 Go sur iCloud. La photothèque occupe 1,9 Go sur mon iPhone (271 photos), il ne devrait donc pas y avoir de problème de place sur iCloud. Je vais essayer la méthode manuelle en essayant que ça débloque la situation.


----------



## adixya (19 Janvier 2015)

A mon avis il faut faire un backup des photos, tout effacer de l'iPhone, tout effacer de la photothèque, attendre un peu, et ré-uploader petit a petit tes photos, essayer avec dix photos, et si ça marche bien continuer avec plus.

Après, il faut être patient, c'est sur. Tout ne se synchronise pas immédiatement.

Sincèrement, je n'aurais pas accès à la fibre chez moi, je pense que je me serais pendu...

Cela dit une fois que tout est propre, ça roule tout seul.


----------



## Le Baron (30 Mai 2015)

Hello,
J'ai le même soucis avec la synchronisations des photos sur iCloud.

Il y a un message en en bas de la photothèque de l'iphone me disant qu'il y a 46 photos à transférer et il ne se passe rien.

La dernière photo synchronisée date du 16 mai.

Si vous aviez trouvé une solution je suis preneur.

Merci salutations

Flo


----------



## OliverPan (2 Juin 2015)

Idem pour moi. C'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois et la seule solution que j'ai trouvée c'est de réinstaller l'iPhone. Autant dire que c'est très très galère.


----------



## tim78 (10 Octobre 2015)

Salut à tous, j'ai régulièrement ce problème. J'ai réussi à le régler après des mois de recherches en modifiant manuellement la date de l'iphone. En fait il faut retourner jusqu'en 2004 ou 2002 (avant iCloud existe quoi), une fois validé vous retournez dans les règles, iCloud ça va buger c'est normal. Vous redémarrez votre iPhone, remettez le réglages automatique pour la date et bim le transfert se fait ! 
En espérant que ça vous aide ...!


----------



## Le Baron (10 Octobre 2015)

Hello super merci beaucoup pour l'astuce


----------



## Angelouise (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
je me permets de relancer ce sujet car j'ai un problème similaire aux vôtres.
J'ai acheté un iPhone 6S et j'aimerai mettre des photos dessus (prises avec un autre téléphone, certaines avec un iPhone également et prise avec un appareil photo Canon). Ce sont des photos qui me sont chères et que j'aimerai partout avec moi et les avoir sur tous mes appareils.
Cependant, quand je veux charger des photos de mon PC sur iCloud, elles apparaissent bien sur iCloud mais pas sur mon iPhone (tout le nécessaire est activé bien évidemment), alors que j'ai attendu quand même 1 journée entière dans l'espoir de les voir apparaître.
J'avais fait cette manipulation avec mon iPhone précédant (un 5s) et je n'avais eu aucun problème.
Avez-vous une solution où une alternative à me proposer?
Merci d'avance, Angèle.


----------

